# Wedding anniversary - things to do in Ottawa?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

It's my wedding anniversary on Oct 20. Since I spend all week in Ottawa at a client's site, my wife and I plan to drive up to Ottawa on Sunday Oct 19 and do something there that evening. Monday I go to work and we go out in the evening and do dinner and something else; and she flies back to Toronto on Tuesday morning.

I am looking for suggestions for things to do on Sunday (Oct 19) afternoon/evening; a nice restaurant to go to on Sunday and Monday evening and something else to do on Monday evening.

I am open to theatre or anything else. We are not the clubbing type of people or adventure sports type of people. We are more - how shall I put it - sedate 

I am also looking for suggestions on a nice hotel to stay that week - not too expensive but close enough to walk to the downtown area etc.

Any suggestions from people who are familiar with Ottawa?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

Best restaurant in Ottawa; Signatures.
Signatures Restaurant By Le Cordon Bleu

Expect to spend $130 per person without wine.


Next is Le Baccara in the Quebec side Casino
Restaurant Le Baccara - Casino du Lac-Leamy - Casinos du Québec


I’ll have a look see at the local magazine for events in that time frame.
Have Fun!
Regards
Harvey


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

This would have been perfect, but it's not running now.
I'll keep thinking.

Welcome to Ottawa - Ottawa Experiences


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

You might want to check out what's on at the National Arts Centre.

NAC

Hotel: For the days your wife is there, you might want to see if you can get a 'weekend special' rate at the Chateau Laurier. We were to Ottawa in the height of the tourist season a couple of years ago, booked an internet special and the front desk clerk upgraded us to a room which had a view of Parliament and the locks. It was expensive, but fabulous. You can move someplace less expensive when your wife leaves. The other hotel I stayed at while in Ottawa was a Travelodge and the only advice I'd have regarding that particular hotel would be to get a room in the 'new' annex, as the original is very dated. (It was booked as part of a group - no choice on my part). Otherwise - I always check the reviews at TripAdvisor. 

Personally, if you're going to be there for a week I'd go for a bit more and get a hotel room with cooking facilities, or at the very least make sure it has a fridge and microwave, but you should be able to get a good suite hotel for a reduced rate as you'll be there for a while. 

The others things we did - river cruise, etc. - aren't running this time of year.

Ottawa is full of cultural things - museums, etc. I know if I were there with my husband the first place we'd go would be the National War Museum. It's a fabulous place, albeit maybe not the best choice of 'anniversary' type occupation. The Museum of Civilisation is good too. I would rate these both as 'sedate' activities.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

There are plenty of low key activities to do in Ottawa. As someone mentioned, there is a plethora of museums available to you. Personally, I love the Museum of Civilization, but that is just across the river. The new War Museum is amazing as well. I'm not sure how romantic that would be though?

I once went on quite an interesting date in downtown Ottawa. There is a Haunted Walk available. It travels to some of the older landmarks in Ottawa, explaining the darker history of our Nation's Capital. It sounds somewhat grim, but it was tons of fun too.

There are also many great restaurants in The Market area, but reservations are required at quite a few of them. Personally I cannot recommend any of them, as I visit them rarely. I've heard great things though.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you Harvey, OM & MLeh  I also just picked up a copy of "Where" from my hotel room that also has quite a few suggestions! From that I discovered that Margaret Cho (a stand-up comic) is performing a NAC on 19th. Both my wife and I love stand-up and Margaret's act is worth catching; and tickets are still available 

Cheers

_Edited to add:_ Thanks Titan, you posted while I was posting my response  I did see the haunted walk in "Where". BTW, "romantic" is not a criterion, we are both looking for something nice and enjoyable, that's all


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a great time and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

+1 for the War Museum. A modern museum, no doubt, but great displays of hardware all the same. No, it's not too terribly romantic, but it is a cool place to visit. I also recommend the Museum of Civilization in Hull, as well as the National Gallery of Canada. And yes, the Byward Market is a good place to stroll around in - good eats. If you like beer and dig venerable old bars with a good sense of time and place, go to the Lafayette there - great place. Also, if you have a car, drive over the bridge and take the Gatineau Parkway and follow it all the way up... in a half hour or so you'll have fabulous views of the Ottawa Valley and I'm betting the colours are real purdy this time of year.

Have fun!


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

Take a boat tour on the Ottawa river. Take one of those cheesy bus tours -- there's lots of nice things to see in downtown Ottawa, monuments, parliament, museums, prime minister's residence, and so on.

There are some nice restaurants in the Byward Market area. I like "the imperial palace" for chinese, but there's lots to choose from. The Westin would be the ideally located hotel.

Note -- in the Byward Market, there are often lots of street people begging for change. Don't be intimidated, they're harmless, just say "no, sorry" and try not to make eye contact.

If you're into hockey, you might be able to catch a Senators game -- prepare for a 40 minute drive from downtown to Scotiabank place (but parking is only $11) -- or you might ask at the hotel about taking a bus to the arena, I've never done it but I hear it's convenient and fun.

There are some great Italian restaurants on Preston Street (in "little Italy").

The National Arts Centre (NAC) usually has some shows playing, check out their web site.

The National Art Gallery is really impressive -- and free, I think -- the War Museum is good, the Museum of Nature is pretty good (animal dioramas and dinosaur bones). 

Across the river into Quebec, there's the Museum Of Civilization which I've never really liked, but there's an IMAX theatre there which is really impressive (google it for showtimes). There's also a Casino in Hull which is actually really impressive.

Hope this helps! Post further questions if you want more info.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Some good suggestions here so far...

Hotels
ARC the Hotel. I was going to stay there on my wedding night, but instead stayed at 
Indigo - it's in the Holiday Inn / Intercontinental et al chain, but boutique-esque
Chateau Laurier as mentioned above is a good choice too

Restaurants
Beckta - probably Ottawa's finest, probably Ottawa's most expensive. Close to ARC and Indigo
Domus - very impressive, excellent local food. In the market
Black Tomato - low key, can't book, but when you have the food, you'll know why it's always full. In the market


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

A couple of options that haven't been mentioned yet (though there are some very nice suggestions already) 

Hotel wise there is Downtown Ottawa Hotels | Albert at Bay Suite Hotel which as one of the suite type hotels MLeh mentioned could give you the option of cooking for yourselves if you'd prefer to stay in. 

Food-wise it can be nice (but weather dependant) to pick up some sandwiches and munchies at Italian Gourmet Deli Food in Ottawa, Delis - La Bottega Nicastro, Fine Food Shop drop them into a backpack or picnic basket and head over to Gatineau Park

For a very nice dinner out there is at the higher end of the price spectrum there is Juniper Kitchen & Wine Bar > Home but it isn't really that close to the downtown core.

I am afraid that the National Gallery is no longer free - but depending on what you feel like doing and how much time you spend there it can easily be worth the $9/adult admission.

Have a great time!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

The colours are ripening, so a drive up to Wakefield and beyond would be great. Get poutine at Jean Burger, drive along the Gatineau River and see the leaves. Or cross the river on the East side of Wakefield, and drive through the rolling farm country. Just turn around when you feel you've had enough Fall colour, and then have another snack or meal in Wakefield. Visit the shops on the main strip of Wakefield, right on the water. Also, on highway 50, Old Chelsea is very charming, with a few cute restaurants and a general store.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

eggman said:


> A couple of options that haven't been mentioned yet (though there are some very nice suggestions already)
> 
> Hotel wise there is Downtown Ottawa Hotels | Albert at Bay Suite Hotel which as one of the suite type hotels MLeh mentioned could give you the option of cooking for yourselves if you'd prefer to stay in.
> 
> ...


I frequent Nicastro's quite often. My girlfriend and I used to go on Saturday's, then we would head up to Pink Lake for a nice picnic lunch together. Sounds like a decent plan for a wedding anniversary if you ask me!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you all very much for all your suggestions. Unfortunately I have been taken quite ill suddenly since this Wednesday and I am back in Burlington flat on my back. This is also why I have not been able to respond to this thread in the last couple of days. 

I have been advised against travelling for the next few weeks. I have an appointment with a specialist on Oct 30 and hopefully it is nothing serious.

I am sorry for having wasted your time. I really appreciate all your suggestions and hope to do each and every one of these in the near future, even without the excuse of the wedding anniversary.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry to hear that tilt. Get well soon.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

tilt said:


> Thank you all very much for all your suggestions. Unfortunately I have been taken quite ill suddenly since this Wednesday and I am back in Burlington flat on my back. This is also why I have not been able to respond to this thread in the last couple of days.
> 
> I have been advised against travelling for the next few weeks. I have an appointment with a specialist on Oct 30 and hopefully it is nothing serious.
> 
> ...


That sucks.

Ottawa isn't going anywhere.
Get better, we'll be here for you when you are.


----------

